# Recommend a brilliant brewery machine



## crazybrewer (29/6/16)

Hey guys,

I just saw this novelty and thought it might help a lot when I brew my own beer at home. But I'm not sure whether to buy one. Can you take a look at it and give me some advices.

Thank you!

http://www.gumtree.c...105?posted=true


----------



## earle (29/6/16)

Can someone ban this guy. Seems I can't report posts on my phone


----------



## manticle (29/6/16)

Are you having trouble with the forum or trying to spam? If I need to hide a duplicate thread once more, you'll get disabled posting and a chance to make your case via pm.
If that fails you'll be banned from the forum.
Giving you the benefit of the doubt in the short term.

Reply on your other thread or via pm because I'm locking this one.


----------

